# Passende Kampfkunst gesucht



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen

Suche eine Kampfkunst die, wenn möglich, alle folgenden Punkte abdeckt:


Kein Showkampf wie im Fernsehen, sondern was richtiges
Ohne Spitzensportler zu sein machbar
Auch stärkere sollen besiegt werden können, also Technik über Kraft
Eher Schläge und Kicke als Würfe
Bin recht Gelenkig
Meine Reaktionen sind ganz ok aber noch Ausbaufähig
Mit oder Ohne Waffen
Selbstverteidigung steht im Zentrum
Spirituelle Zeremonien sind ok aber kein Muss
Habe mich im Netz schon erkundigt und so wirklich sicher bin ich nicht, klar Probetraining geht auch an vielen Orten, aber durch eine Stunde Training weiss ich doch nicht ob es mir doch gefällt oder nicht.

Vorschläge? Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Research (22. Juli 2016)

Krav Maga – Wikipedia


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Krav Maga – Wikipedia



Werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen, dachte das besteht nur aus Tritten in die Weichteile


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> [*]Spirituelle Zeremonien sind ok aber kein Muss



.......Solange Du keine "Dämonen" heraufbeschwören musst, ist alles ok. 

Spaß beiseite, wie wäre es mit "Tai Chi" ?

- Oder Aikido ?

Schau mal auf Youtube, dort gibt es unzählige Videos.

Taijiquan – Wikipedia

Aikidō – Wikipedia


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

Shōtōkan

Wird fast überall gelehrt und ist technisch anspruchsvoll. Habe ich selbst bis zum 1. Dan gemacht.

Krav Maga habe ich mal in einem Kurs für Fortgeschrittene ausprobiert. Im Sparring wurde zur Abhärtung komplett ernst gemacht, jedoch ohne Schutzausrüstung. Das war schon extrem hart.


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Shōtōkan Habe ich selbst bis zum 1. Dan gemacht.



1+ Meister


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

Junkrat schrieb:


> 1+ Meister


Ähm, was?


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

Der 1 Dan, ist doch ein Meistergrad, oder verstehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

Ja, das stimmt schon. Dennoch habe ich nie unterrichtet, sodass mir die Bezeichnung fremd ist.

Die Schwarzgurtprüfung sollte aber für jeden machbar sein, wenn man bereits mit 7 Jahren anfängt.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (22. Juli 2016)

Mit Technik dominieren, da würde sich evtl. Wing Tsun anbieten.


----------



## Junkrat (22. Juli 2016)

Wing Tsun ist auch nice.

Im Prinzip muss man halt Schauen, wo - was "in der nähe" Angeboten wird.

Es sollte z.B klar sein, das es nix bringt, bis zur nächsten XYZ Schule 50 - 100 KM oder mehr Hin und her Fahren zu müssen, .......das ist es ja leider.

Exotische Kampfkünste beispielsweise, gibt es halt nicht so oft in der nähe anzutreffen etc. und müsste weiter fahren usw.


----------



## Combi (22. Juli 2016)

wing tsun ist das effektivste,schnellste und mitunter immer verwendbare.
ein trainiertes 14 jähriges mädchen,macht aus einem 2meter türsteher,ein stönendes häufchen elend auf dem boden.
es geht nur darum,den gegner in sekunden kampfunfähig zu machen.
darum ist es auch allen standardkampfsportarten überlegen.und bei wettkämpfen nicht erlaubt.
du wirst bei keinen wettbewerben,wing tsun-kämpfer gegen kung-fu,aikido,oder anderen richtungen sehen.
es wurde von einer nonne für frauen entwickelt,damit sich nonnen vor männern verteidígen können.
es wurden die effektivsten,schnellsten und von jederman nutzbaren techniken,schläge und tritte von allen kampfsportarten genommen 
und in wing tsun vereint.

sprich,auch wenn du wie ne bohnenstange aussiehst,du kannst dich gegen jeden verteidigen.
ein freund von mir macht es seit 10 jahren und ist trainer.echt heftig....
zwar verlangen die meisten studios,meist 70 euro im monat,aber vielleicht gibts ja günstigere bei dir.

krav maga wäre auch ne überlegung.
oder natürlich noch systema.sehr locker,aber überaus kraftvolle schläge und körpereinsatz auf kleinstem raum.
es gibt etliche videos dazu,schau dir einige an und finde raus,was dir am ehesten zusagt.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

Am Ende kommt es immer noch auf die Person an, und nicht auf die Kampfsportart.
Wenn der andere etwas kann, kommst du auch als 14 Jähriges Wing Tsun Mädchen nicht weit.

Andererseits gibt es Frauen, die "nur" boxen und fast alle Typen umhauen können.


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. Juli 2016)

Combi schrieb:


> wing tsun ist das effektivste,schnellste und mitunter immer verwendbare.
> ein trainiertes 14 jähriges mädchen,macht aus einem 2meter türsteher,ein stönendes häufchen elend auf dem boden.
> es geht nur darum,den gegner in sekunden kampfunfähig zu machen.
> darum ist es auch allen standardkampfsportarten überlegen.und bei wettkämpfen nicht erlaubt.
> ...



Ganz klar Wing Tsun! (WT) Meiner Meinung nach "die beste" Kampfkunst für deine Ansprüche.
Das lernt man halt nicht in 1 Jahr...


> Schon in der Grundschule wird auf jeden Schnörkel verzichtet. Darüber  hinaus ermöglichen die eingesetzten Kurzwegtechniken eine optimale  Verteidigung auf engstem Raum. Erstaunlich für den Außenstehenden ist,  dass die Handtechniken auf wenigen Zentimetern ähnlich hohe kinetische  Energie freisetzen wie z.B. der konventionelle Fauststoß. Durch die besondere Form des Partnertrainings entwickelt sich nach  einer gewissen Zeit ein Körpergefühl für Abwehr und Angriff, wodurch  alle Bewegungen auf der Basis von Reflexen erfolgen. Das bedeutet,  Verteidigung und Angriff werden ohne langes Überlegen ausgeführt.
> Die Frage nach meinen Schwierigkeiten beim Erlernen des WT möchte ich stichwortartig beantworten:
> 
> 
> ...


Experten uber WingTsun | WingTsun-Welt - Das Mitgliedermagazin der EWTO


----------



## vfxworld (22. Juli 2016)

Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu. Hier sind allerdings nicht alle Lehrer toll, viele trainieren nicht praxisnah. Ansonsten eine wunderbare Kampfkunst (kein Sport). Wer sich ein bisschen mit den kriegerischen Zeiten in Japan beschäftigt hat, der weiß, dass japanische Künste sehr effektiv sein können. Wer sich ein Volk hunderte von Jahren nur mit der Kriegsführung beschäftigt, weiß es wovon es redet.

Im Bujinkan gibt es allerdings selten Fitnessübungen, diese sollte man für sich selbst im gesonderten Training machen.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, Aikido und WingTsun habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, sind die beiden nicht sehr Defensiv? 
Wie ist es denn wenn der Gegner eine Kampfkunst gelernt hat die stark Offensiv ist?
An Wettbewerben bin ich nicht interessierert, deshalb habe suche ich nach Kampfkunst und nicht Kampfsport. 

Wie ist KungFu den so, könnte das zu mir passen und würden die meisten Punkte oben erfüllt werden?
Mich hat KungFu schon immer begeistert aber ist Körperlich sehr hart, bin mir deswegen nicht sicher ob es was für ich ist.


----------



## Red-Hood (22. Juli 2016)

Karate erfüllt jeden der oben genannten Punkte und lässt sich auch sehr praxisnah ausüben. Abgesehen davon ist das Angebot ziemlich groß.
Wie im Kung Fu (glaube, da heißen die anders) lernst du da auch deine Katas, die schon sehr spaßig sein können.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

Wenn Selbstverteidigung im Zentrum stehen soll, dann fang ganz einfach mich Krav Maga an, das wurde genau dafür konzipiert. Einfache Techniken, aber überaus effektiv und ziemlich praxisnah. Die Techniken werden von ziemlich vielen Spezialeinheiten ebenfalls trainiert. 

Es ist relativ einfach zu lernen, und auch effektiv. 
"Steigern" kann man sich dann noch immer indem man andere Kampfsportarten ausprobiert.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2016)

Krav Maga und Karate könnten was werden, also eines von beidem weil beides auf einmal ist mir zu viel auf einmal, da passiert es dann noch das ich was verwechsle.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Krav Maga und Karate könnten was werden, also eines von beidem weil beides auf einmal ist mir zu viel auf einmal, da passiert es dann noch das ich was verwechsle.


Es werden doch so gut wie überall Probetrainings angeboten. 
Wie gesagt, Krav Maga legt den Fokus auf ein effektives, realitätsnahes und einfach zu erlernendes System. Außerdem vereint es Techniken aus verschiedensten Kampfsportarten. 
Vielleicht findest du ja etwas was dir danach noch zusagt und du ausprobieren möchtest. 

Probetrainings gibts ja wirklich überall, einfach anmelden bzw hingehen und dir ein Bild machen. Was dir mehr gefällt, dabei bleibst du.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2016)

Aber 1 Training reicht doch nicht aus um wissen ob es mir gefällt, weil am Anfang ist alles noch sehr einfach und auch wenn ich Gelenkig bin kann es sein das es immer noch zu wenig ist.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Aber 1 Training reicht doch nicht aus um wissen ob es mir gefällt, weil am Anfang ist alles noch sehr einfach und auch wenn ich Gelenkig bin kann es sein das es immer noch zu wenig ist.



Und jeder der irgendwo anfängt ist schon fertig ausgebildet?


----------



## Defenz0r (22. Juli 2016)

Lern Krav Maga.

Kampfsport wie Karate z.B ist nur modernes Ballett,


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2016)

Sonst, wichtige Lektion:
Sei der Mann im Faustkampf mit dem Flammenwerfer.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und jeder der irgendwo anfängt ist schon fertig ausgebildet?


Nein, das habe ich damit nicht gemeint, sondern ich habe diesen Thread erstellt weil ich nicht wusste was zu mir passen könnte.  



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Lern Krav Maga.
> 
> Kampfsport wie Karate z.B ist nur modernes Ballett,


Modernes Ballett??  "Interessante" Ansicht die du hast, persönliche Erfahrung wenn ich fragen darf? 


Research schrieb:


> Sonst, wichtige Lektion:
> Sei der Mann im Faustkampf mit dem Flammenwerfer.


Werde ich sein


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2016)

Krav Maga ist eine Kampfart. Kein KampfSPORT.
Für den Kriegseinsatz konzipiert.
Sport hat Regeln, Grenzen, dient nicht dazu den Gegner zu vernichten.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

Und wie der Titel des Threads sowie ein Beitrag von mir schon sagt, ich suche KampfKUNST nicht Sport, Turniere und Wettkämpfe sind mir egal


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

Habe jahrelang Karate gemacht.
Mir hat es immer weniger gefallen, das es so sehr auf Formen ausgelegt ist.
Es interessiert nicht, wie gut man angreifen/verteidigen kann. Es interessiert nur wie schoen man seine Formen laueft (Kata)
Selbst im Verein eines Bundestrainers ist es nicht anders.

Karate ist in Deutschland ein Kampfsport oder einfach nur verdeutscht. Das heisst im Klartext das es nicht ausreicht um sich effektiv zu wehren.

Krav Maga dagegen ist effektive Selbstverteidigung. Wer Karate macht, verbaut sich ausserdem die Chancen auf effektive Selbstverteidigung. Man muss die falschen Bewegungen erst mal wieder rausbekommen. Tiefe Staende, grosse Abwehrbewegungen usw.
Ein ungelernter lernt Krav Maga besser als jemand der vorher Karate o.ae gemacht hat.
Desweiteren ist Krav Maga sehr viel anstrengender.

Mit Krav Maga machst du selbst beeintraechtigte Personen Selbstverteidigungsfaehig. Es ist nicht zu unterschaetzen.
Momentan fehlt mir aber das Geld fuer Krav Maga. 50 Euro pro Monat sind normale Preise.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und wie der Titel des Threads sowie ein Beitrag von mir schon sagt, ich suche KampfKUNST nicht Sport, Turniere und Wettkämpfe sind mir egal



*Dann vergiss Karate in Deutschland.

*


Research schrieb:


> Krav Maga ist eine Kampfart. Kein KampfSPORT.
> Für den Kriegseinsatz konzipiert.
> Sport hat Regeln, Grenzen, dient nicht dazu den Gegner zu vernichten.


Krav Maga koennte man auch noch als Kampfkunst bezeichnen.
Ansonsten stimm ich zu.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

Dann werde ich mir Krav Maga mal genauer anschauen  50€ sind ein bisschen viel mal sehen ob das irgendwo günstiger geht.


----------



## phila_delphia (23. Juli 2016)

Meine zwei Cent: Ich hab ein wenig Teakwon Do und ebensowenig Karate betrieben (je zwei Jahre).

In beiden lernt man zum einen festgelegte Bewegungsabläufe (Kata bzw. Hyong). Das ist der oben erwähnte "Balletanteil" .

Dazu kommen dann jeweils noch Selbstverteidigungsübungen, die den Fokus auf Abwehr im Nahbereich legen sowie eine Fallschule und Sparing.

Wenn Dir Kicks und Tritte liegen/gefallen, wie Du schreibst, schau Dir auf jeden Fall Teakwon Do an.

Ist für mich waren die Hyongs von den Abläufen her deutlich runder/stimmiger als die Katas im Karate.

Allerdings vertragen sich Tritte und Selbstverteidigung mMn nicht wirklich - machen Dich instabil.

Grüße

phila

P.S.: Rein mit dem Fokus auf die Selbstverteidigung ist Krav Maga einen Blick wert. Hab ich mir auch mal überlegt. Gibt aber nichts in der Nähe.

P.P.S.: Seit ich aber in einer Gegend bin, in der ich wieder klettern kann, hab ich das ganze Ersatzzeug an den Nagel gehängt und auch nicht mehr vermisst.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir Krav Maga mal genauer anschauen  50€ sind ein bisschen viel mal sehen ob das irgendwo günstiger geht.



Das Geld ist gut investiert. Besuch am besten Vereine in Grosstaedten.
Das Training kann auch mal sehr spaet sein. Also Training um 21 Uhr oder 22 Uhr gibts ja auch.
Der Verein sollte DEFCON zertifiziert sein.
Krav Maga Defcon(R) | Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2016)

Das Problem bei Aikido und CO ist außerdem das alleine der Kraftunterschied/Gewicht dem Kampfsportler zum Verlierer machen.
Hatte mal Kurz Aikido, gegen ein Mädel das dies seit Jahren macht. (Zum Testen.)
War da ca. 15, 1,7m 72KG, 60kg Stemmkraft, 120kg Pressen.
Sie war wohl 16, ca. 60kg, 164?. Ich hatte keine Technik außer zupacken und die Muskeln den Rest erledigen lassen.

Hat den Leuten dort nicht so gefallen.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Aikido und CO ist außerdem das alleine der Kraftunterschied/Gewicht dem
> War da ca. 15, 1,7m 72KG, 60kg Stemmkraft, 120kg Pressen.
> .



Wow 15 Jahre und 120kg Bankdruecken. Ich ziehe meinen Hut.
Bin aktuell noch bei 3x10x40kg Bankdruecken, 21 J,  1,65m 60 KG
Schaff aber dafuer unsauber 1x 120kg Kreuzheben.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Aikido und CO ist außerdem das alleine der Kraftunterschied/Gewicht dem Kampfsportler zum Verlierer machen.
> Hatte mal Kurz Aikido, gegen ein Mädel das dies seit Jahren macht. (Zum Testen.)
> War da ca. 15, 1,7m 72KG, 60kg Stemmkraft, 120kg Pressen.
> Sie war wohl 16, ca. 60kg, 164?. Ich hatte keine Technik außer zupacken und die Muskeln den Rest erledigen lassen.
> ...



Bin beeindruckt


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2016)

Also, 60 Kilo auf 2 Arme, 120 auf die Beine.
Falls ihr von diesem Crossfit oder wie das heißt gedacht habt.
Rauf auf die Bank, 120kg rein und hochdrücken, Beinpresse. Kalt, ohne aufwärmen. Sollte man besser nicht machen....
Mein Job in der IT hat mir das etwas verhagelt.
(Jetzt Mitte 20. 84 kg und schon mit 20 Liegestütze überfordert.)


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

Research schrieb:


> Also, 60 Kilo auf 2 Arme, 120 auf die Beine.
> Falls ihr von diesem Crossfit oder wie das heißt gedacht habt.
> Rauf auf die Bank, 120kg rein und hochdrücken, Beinpresse.
> Mein Job in der IT hat mir das etwas verhagelt.
> (Jetzt Mitte 20. 84 kg und schon mit 20 Liegestütze überfordert.)



Und weil ich mich zu wenig bewege merke ich das auch, aber Krav Maga wird mich schon wieder fit machen.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

Krav Maga ist ziemlich anstrengend. Zu mindest das was ich absolviert habe...


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2016)

Momentan taste ich mich an +40 Kniebeugen ran.
Wichtigste Lektion: Können ohne Kraft und Ausdauer ist wertlos.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Krav Maga ist ziemlich anstrengend. Zu mindest das was ich absolviert habe...



Mal testen dann merke ich schon ob es was für mich ist oder nicht


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

What  
Komme standardmaessig auf 80kg saubere Kniebeugen. 
Dachte du wuerdest mich auch dort schlagen.

Ja, Technik ist super wichtig.
Und wenn man mit sehr viel Gewicht mit falscher Technik trainiert, verletzt man sich eher.
Ich gehe nicht tiefer als ein rechter Winkel bei den Kniebeugen weil es ungesund sein soll und man nach hinten wegkippen kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Kampfschule? Ist nicht so weit entfernt wie Defcon, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

Naja, also ich hab zwar mit denen keine Erfahrungen. 
Scheint auch irgendwie nen Crossover zwischen Krav Maga und Fitnessstudio zu sein?
Ist auch nicht unbedingt schlecht.

Am besten ist es eigentlich so: Gruppe aus 8-10 Personen, moeglichst kleiner Raum, gute Trainer.

Auch Trainings im freien waeren gut um Situationen nachzustellen.
Wuerde an deiner Stelle Probetraining vereinbaren.
Bring auf jeden Fall einen guten Zahnschuetzer und ggf Tiefschutz mit!
Wuerde mir auch nen isotonisches Getraenk mitnehmen, man weiss ja nie.


PS: Der gepostete Zahnschuetzer ist einer der wenigen, die richtig gut sind!
Finde Ihn auch besser als z.B die ueberteuerten ShockDoctor


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2016)

Ich wiege 82kgm die schaffe ich momentan, durch jahrelanges schlumpfen nur rund 40x.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wow 15 Jahre und 120kg Bankdruecken. Ich ziehe meinen Hut.
> Bin aktuell noch bei 3x10x40kg Bankdruecken, 21 J,  1,65m 60 KG
> Schaff aber dafuer unsauber 1x 120kg Kreuzheben.


Er hat geschrieben in der Beinpresse 120kg. 
Ich hatte als ich vor ca 7-8 Jahren im Fitnessstudio war zum Schluß 400 kg gedrückt in der Beinpresse. Und selbst das ist nicht viel.
Bankdrücken war ich bei 100kg. Aber mit wenig Wiederholungen. Außerdem kriege ich dann Nackenprobleme.
Ich drücke lieber so 50-60 kg. Dafür mit mehr Wiederholungen.
Liegestütze schaffe ich derzeit nicht mehr als 10 am Stück. Wiege aber auch 108kg (bei 1.88m) und habe lange nichts gemacht.
Deswegen mache ich erstmal Frauen Liegestütze (Knie auf dem Boden) bis ich wieder abgenommen habe.

Zum Kampfsport: Ich habe einen Kumpel der macht das schon 30 Jahre. Der hat Kickboxen, Boxen, Hapkido, Kung-Fu und Krav Maga gemacht. Ich hatte ihn gefragt was zur Selbstverteidigung auf der Straße am effektivsten ist. Da meinte er eindeutig Boxen und Kickboxen. Bei richtige Kampfkunst müsse man zu lange überlegen weil die Bewegungsabläufe zu komplex sind.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

Will hier keinen Glaubensstreit aussprechen.
Dennoch, Krav Maga ist effektiver als Boxen/Kickboxen.
Kickboxen ist Kampfsport, Boxen ist Kampfsport. 
Kampfsport gilt nicht als effektives Selbstverteidigungsmittel.

*Krav Maga (hebr. קרב מגע „Kontaktkampf“) ist ein israelisches, modernes, eklektischesSelbstverteidigungssystem, das bevorzugt Schlag- und Tritttechniken nutzt, aber auch Grifftechniken,Hebel und Bodenkampf beinhaltet.

*Finde den Unterschied!
Das dein Kollege 30 Jahre lang etwas macht ist ja super. Muss aber nicht bedeuten das seine Aussage absolut ist und er die Ahnung alleine hat 

Letztendlich entscheidet der TE was Ihm gefaellt.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2016)

Ich muß mich korrigieren... Krav Maga hat er gar nicht gemacht. Und das mit den "komplexen Bewegungsabläufen" war auf Hapkido bezogen.

Ich selber habe von Kampfsport und Kampfkunst keine Ahnung. Hatte nur mal früher in Karate reingeschnuppert. Will aber vielleicht selber nochmal was machen. Wenn ich mitn rauchen aufgehört habe. Schwanke da zwischen Kickboxen und Krav Maga. Wird beides bei uns angeboten.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Juli 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Habe jahrelang Karate gemacht.
> Mir hat es immer weniger gefallen, das es so sehr auf Formen ausgelegt ist.
> Es interessiert nicht, wie gut man angreifen/verteidigen kann. Es interessiert nur wie schoen man seine Formen laueft (Kata)
> Selbst im Verein eines Bundestrainers ist es nicht anders.
> ...


Nach mehr als 10 Jahren Karate kann ich sagen, dass das extremer Quatsch ist oder du einfach an einer schlechten Schule warst.
Das Üben von Katas machte hier nicht einmal ein Fünftel aus. Abgesehen davon hat das überhaupt nichts mit eingedeutscht zu tun.
Der Fokus lag ganz klar auf Schlag-, Tritt- und Grifftechniken, sowie Schnellkraft und Sparring ohne Schutzausrüstung.

An wie vielen Schulen warst du, dass du dir anmaßt, ein Urteil über die komplette Lehre von Karate in Deutschland zu fällen?

Wegen der Vielseitigkeit immer noch eine gute Basis, um sich später mit Ringen, Thaiboxen oder BJJ beschäftigen zu können, wenn man es komplettieren möchte.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Nach mehr als 10 Jahren Karate kann ich sagen, dass das extremer Quatsch ist oder du einfach an einer schlechten Schule warst.
> Das Üben von Katas machte hier nicht einmal ein Fünftel aus. Abgesehen davon hat das überhaupt nichts mit eingedeutscht zu tun.
> Der Fokus lag ganz klar auf Schlag-, Tritt- und Grifftechniken, sowie Schnellkraft und Sparring ohne Schutzausrüstung.
> 
> ...



Aha, der Bundestrainer von Baden-Wuerttemberg trainiert die Leute schlecht?
Der ganze Verein ist hauptsaechlich auf Wettkampf ausgelegt.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Juli 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Aha, der Bundestrainer von Baden-Wuerttemberg trainiert die Leute schlecht?
> Der ganze Verein ist hauptsaechlich auf Wettkampf ausgelegt.


Was genau gar nichts daran ändert, dass du nur von einer Schule sprichst und dennoch extrem verallgemeinert hast.
Auslegung auf Wettkampf heißt, dass man sich ausschließlich auf das aktuelle Reglement konzentriert.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Was genau gar nichts daran ändert, dass du nur von einer Schule sprichst und dennoch extrem verallgemeinert hast.
> Auslegung auf Wettkampf heißt, dass man sich ausschließlich auf das aktuelle Reglement konzentriert.



Was ein Quatsch... Wer fast nur auf Kata trainieren will der solls machen. Die Leute die eher Sparring/Freikampf/Selbstverteidigung machen wollen sollen Selbstverteidigungsarten lernen.

Nicht umsonst ist Karate hauptsaechlich Kampfsport und keine Kampfkunst / Selbstverteidigung

Deswegen auch Krav Maga. Im Karate wird auch gar nicht so drauf eingegangen, reale Situationen zu deeskalieren und auch nicht trainiert wie man mit Extremsituationen umgehen soll.

Habe auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mit dir zu diskutieren.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Juli 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Deswegen auch Krav Maga. Im Karate wird auch gar nicht so drauf eingegangen, reale Situationen zu deeskalieren und auch nicht trainiert wie man mit Extremsituationen umgehen soll.


Du sagst es, Quatsch. Dann also Zufall, dass Entwaffnung auch auf dem Plant steht.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Habe auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mit dir zu diskutieren.


Weil du einfach nur laberst, sorry.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

*Karate ist keine Selbstverteidigungsart!

*


Red-Hood schrieb:


> Du sagst es, Quatsch. Dann also Zufall, dass Entwaffnung auch auf dem Plant steht.
> 
> 
> Weil du einfach nur laberst, sorry.



Soll das eine Beleidigung sein? Naja, deine Ansicht.


----------



## Red-Hood (23. Juli 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Karate ist keine Selbstverteidigungsart!
> Soll das eine Beleidigung sein? Naja, deine Ansicht.


Seit wann entscheidest du, was Karate ist und wie es einzelne Schulen auslegen?
Nein, das ist keine Beleidigung. Das ist die einzige Bezeichnung, die passend beschreibt, was du zuvor gemacht hast und auch jetzt noch tust.

Pfiati


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juli 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Seit wann entscheidest du, was Karate ist und wie es einzelne Schulen auslegen?
> Nein, das ist keine Beleidigung. Das ist die einzige Bezeichnung, die passend beschreibt, was du zuvor gemacht hast und auch jetzt noch tust.
> 
> Pfiati



Die Diskussion ist eigentlich unnoetig.
Fakt ist das Krav Maga sich zur Selbstverteidigung besser eignet.
Karate ist im Nachteil, alleine schon wegen den grossen und komplexen Bewegungen und den tiefen Staenden.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2016)

Kenne jemand die sagt das Karate auch zur Selbstverteidigung taugt aber es kommt oft auf 2 Wege an die du gehen kannst, entweder Spirituell und mit Zeremonien, oder du gehst in den Wettkampf. Sie macht es seit vielen Jahren, mindestens 6-7 Jahre wenn nicht sogar deutlich länger. 

Werde die nächsten Tage, Krav Maga, Wing Tsun und Karate testen und mal sehen was mir meisten zusagt.


----------



## labernet (23. Juli 2016)

wobei der eigentlich "standard" gedanken an selbstverteidigung -> taekwondo sein sollte (hab selber das training erst letztens wieder aufgenommen)

wenns um effektive selbstverteidigung geht, dann eher krav maga


----------



## BlackAcetal (24. Juli 2016)

So ich melde mich aucj mal^^

Ich hatte von meinem 7 bis 13en Lebensjahr regelmäßig WT Unterricht.
Ich finde ja, dass WT erst auf Dauer seine Wirkung entfaltet.
Denn selbst wenn du 2 Jahre WT bisher gemacht hast und bisher wirklich nur die Grundtechniken sprich stand,paar Schläge,paar Hebel etc verinnerlicht hast, wirst du kaum gegen einen Boxer oder MMA'ler ankommen, der dir entweder gleich den Ellenbogen ins Gesicht haut oder dir mit einer Wucht gegen den Oberschenkel tritt, dass du nur noch bedingt stabil stehen kannst.

Ich kann aus der Erfahrung sprechen, dass WT sehr viel auf Theorie und festgefahrenen Bewegungen basiert und nur effektiv ist wenn du es wirklich intensiv und lange trainierst...finde ich.
Trotzdem habe ich WT sehr positiv in Erinnerung denn es hat mir Selbstsicherheit gegeben. WT war als ich es gemacht habe schon rituell.
ZB vor dem Shifu verbeugen dann noch vor den Großmeistern (glaube das warn Ip Man, Leung Ting und irgendwas mit Kernspecht)
dann musste man noch so bestimmte Bewegungsabläufe lernen weiß aber aufs verrecken nicht mehr wie die heißen ^^

Wenn du dich auf der Straße oder sonst wo außerhalb deines Trainingsraumes selbst verteidigen willst dann finde ich persönlich MMA sehr gut.
Es ist halt keine Kampfkunst sondern Kampfsport. Es basiert auf Tritten und Schlägen, Ellenbogen und Knie Einsatz. Bodenkampf (Brasilian Ju Juitsu). Hebel,Tritte am Boden und am Stand. Wie man am Boden sich auf dem Gegner drauf hält und sich in eine vorteilhafte Position bringen (Top Mount z.B). Würfe und Takedowns etc.
MMA finde ich in einem Kamp am effektivsten, es sieht zwar nicht elegant aus aber en guter Cross bringt mm nach mehr als mit WT irgendwas rum zu friemeln. 
Trotzdem sollte man bevor man sich kloppt jeglichet Konfrontation aus dem Weg gehen und erst den Gegner angreifen wenn man selbst bereits attackiert worden ist und vorallem im angemessen Maße sich wehren!


----------

